# IBS-D Cured with Prevalite



## Jahli Good (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm cured! For 3 months now, I have been taking Prevalite (Questran Lite) for my IBS with diarrhea (daily diarrhea - many times uncontrollable). IT IS A MIRACLE DRUG! I have my life back after 35 years with IBS. No more waking up in the middle of the night to run to the pot, sweaty, faint, nauseous and deathly ill. No more embarrassing accidents or racing to the john repeatedly.When I first started taking Prevalite, I had a little constipation, so I used 3/4 of a packet for several days and that resolved it. The only time I have any pain or trouble is if I forget to take my dosage.Taking Prevalite also helped with my constant feelings of hunger. Since I was a teen, I have had to eat every two hours or my stomach would grind as if I was starving. Now, with Prevalite that grinding has stopped and I have lost 10 lbs.


----------

